# Fizogen 17-BOL/M1 BOL BS



## afboarder9889 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey guys, new to the forums here...Here's some stuff about me:

I'm 18, about 5'11 and 180 lbs.  I've never been really cut, mostly bulk but I'm going to do a little "rolling review" of 17 bol.  I started taking it Thursday, and so far havn't seen any changes.  Granted, It's only been three days, I havn't seen any "extreme cutting/hardening" yet.  I  don't know how they can say you'll see results the first time you use it... I never believed anything like that with supps out there, and wasn't going to believe it with this one.  So far, this product seems like a bunch of BS...

The M1 reviews will come later, it says to be careful stacking supplements, until you can tell your body can handle it...I don't see how it couldn't because this shit isnt doing anything for me yet...  Has anyone tried this?  Any good results?


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 3, 2006)

If you really want to shed fat and get 100% ripped...go with Fizogen's GEAR CYCLE. I could show you a before & and after pic of myself on this stuff. Its really amazing. I havent used the 17-bol yet so I have no comment on that.


----------



## afboarder9889 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey, If you could email me the pics, afboarder9889@yahoo.com

I really started to get good pumps on Saturday, My arms were bigger than they ever were before and they never got tired...We'll see how this week goes...


----------



## oar1125 (Jun 4, 2006)

sweet man. keep us updated because im thinking about purchasing this supp. but i was sleptical when the lady at GNC referred it to me haha.


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 5, 2006)

For my pix just click on the gallery icon. I did 4 weeks of ON CYCLE/BLITZ CYCLE. And then I went with GEAR CYCLE/BLITZ CYCLE & got shredded. I would Purchase GEAR CYCLE & BLITZ CYCLE & stack them together.

If any of you want (2)ON CYCLE, (1)OFF CYCLE, & (1)BLITZ CYCLE I have some for sale. I wont rip ya off either. I just need to get rid of them to help pay off my credit card bill. I will sell all four bottles for $195 (includes 2-3 day Priority mail shipping. Paypal would be the best way to pay for them.


----------



## afboarder9889 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well guys, after a week and the only time I even noticed anything was on my arm day, on saturday...As far as I'm concerned this stuff is a bunch of BS and I really hope nobody wastes their money on it...I've seen better results taking Vigargo CGL creatine, ha.  I really can't believe this crap isn't showing me anything...They promise vascularity and all that other shit, IT SUCKS!!!  I'm going to finish the bottle but I'm starting to stack it with CEX because I have some of that left too...I'll keep everyone posted...


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. If you have about half the bottle left, you can send it to fizogen and they will give you some kind of a refund or allow you to exchange it for another product of theirs. If you have to exchange it, go for the Gear Cycle to get cut. It definatly works.

My suggestion is dont give up just yet. For cutting, it takes a bit longer to see results. With 17-Bol your muscles should be getting harder & tighter. If you were to give it the full 4 weeks your whole perception may change. The 17-Bol will basically work on the muscles that you are working out. Say you are not working out your abdominals.....those muscles will not tighten and harden.

Good luck man.


----------



## afboarder9889 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm actually seeing results...I'm getting much more vascular (never used to see veins) but I do now.  and my chest is getting alot bigger...I've increased weights on every body part, and they are still climbing...Maybe this isn't all the BS it seemed to be.


----------



## hunter123 (Jun 21, 2006)

*???????*

hey man  , i have a question , im about to take this 2 both the m1 and the 17 bol . but what i dont know is how many servings am i supposed to take on workout days  . i am confused  but i want to take em already so i would apreciate if u would tell me.


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 22, 2006)

Take 4 pills of the M1-Bol 3 times a day 30 minutes before eating & for the 17-Bol take 3 pills 3 times a day also 30 minutes before eating. Take 4/3 of the pills 30 minutes before working out.

You could probably cut down the servings to 3 pills of the M1-Bol & 2 pills of the 17-Bol 3 times a day. Results shouldnt be effected that much.

Remember to have some glutamine for your post workouts to keep your gains. You can get a 1000gram tub for around $20


----------



## shanesBHS (Dec 18, 2006)

would m1-bol or 17-bol help me gain quick wieght and strength or should i try to use something else?


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 18, 2006)

Try Anabolic Xtremes Mass FX. I havent tried it yet but it looks very promising. Its around $45 a bottle and last 30 days (120ct bottle). All the Fizogen stuff seem to only last 12-15 days a bottle. I will have to try the Mass FX and I will stack it with Blitz Cycle. Total cost would be about $75


----------



## bas85 (Dec 23, 2006)

dude u need to try methyl 1D... if you wanna see results right away.  Ive taken it for 2 weeks now and im still amazed at it.  From the first day i took it. Saw the difference after my work out and my girlfriend noticed it also.  Look it up. The ads look like every other supp that says this will happen to u in a short amount of time.  But this i can really trully say it works.  Ill probably be using it for a while.  Plus i stack it with I-GH-1 it its also by the same company (LG SCIENCES).  Look into it ull prolly see more difference.  If u dont u jus gatta keep looking. Somethings work well with others.


----------



## burbank7 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have taken both m1 AND 17BOL AND YES they do work..no they wont make a huge difference in the first time....u dont know what you are talkign about you little punk


----------



## sworn_enemy (May 10, 2009)

*diet.....*

I started this cycle today and i wanted some input from current users in relation to diet because im 6'1 260 lbs and i dont want to gain alot of wieght. carbs, calories, protien ect... iv heard of some bloating in the face from the heavier guys who dont stack they just take M1-BOL.


----------

